# Inter Island Ferries



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi All


We are taking the musicbus to the outer hebrides in a few weeks time and just about to book a hopscotch ticket Barra Uists Lewis Harris - price is good! depart june 26

Its obvious we need to book the ullapool stornoway leg and castlebay oban legs, does anyone have a view on the need to book the inter island legs or just roll up for the departures. Dont really want to get too tied down if possible

midge repellent at the ready!

look forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Good question, it's just reeminded me I was going to book a hopscotch for next weekend (Bute, Kintyre), the pricelist looks set in stone to me so maybe no need to book? I shall probably book to be on the safe side.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

It is now a few years since we "hopscotched" the islands and we did pre-book and we thoroughly regretted it.Most ferries were not full.Therefore we could have stayed longer at the places we were enjoying instead of having to move on to the next island.
May have changed by now !!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

During the summer last year we had to wait a day or so to get off of Barra & one of the other islands. 

My advice would be to book your place on the outward leg. Then phone Cal-Mac a day or so before you want to move to the next island to book your place for the next hop. I'd be surprised if you have to book more than a day in advance. 

D.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

In my work I often go out to the Hebrides and Shetland for that matter too. The inter island ferries are rarely full and even if they were the next one is usually not long in coming.
I have booked occasionally but the crews never seem to take any notice of bookings, they just wave the line forward.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There a few weeks ago. We didn't book the Oban-Castlebay leg until the day before just in case of rough weather. The rest of the inter island legs we just turned up and were waved on with no problem. We booked the leg from Lewis -Skye the day before because we wanted the 0700 ferry, (we overnighted on the car park, very safe and quiet.) and it was the May bank holiday week-end. That was the only busy one.

There were free motorhome service points at all the ferry points until Skye too.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

musicbus,
Definitely book between mainland Oban to Barra/Lochboisdale, also Ullapool to Stornoway, same on return journeys. 

Annsman,
Lewis to Skye not available.

Lewis (Stornoway) to Ullapool
Harris(Tarbert) to Skye (Uig)
North Uist(Lochmaddy) to Skye (Uig)
South Usit (Lochboisdale) to Oban
Barra (Castlebay) to Oban sometimes via Lochboisdale


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We went last year and only needed to book the long trips, inter island we just drove up, one ferry we were the only vehicle on it.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry! It was Harris to Skye. It is the fault of it being the same island but with two names! We had no idea which name to call it when we were there.


----------

